# re-aquascape my mpimbwe tank



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

let me just say that this site is awesome and after seeing a lot of members tank,
i decided to reaquascape and tried to clear up the tank to minimize caves so i can
enjoy the mpimbwes more. 
now they spend more time swimming all over the tank and they even use some of the space at the top of the tank to explore. they still use the right side of the tank when they sleep.

i really like tanks with few rocks at the corners of the tank and a lot of open space in the middle. so this is how my tank ended up.
im very happy with the right side but can use more rocks on the left.

filtration is a diy 30gal sump with two 1" pvc overflows and 1 penguin 350.
ligthing consist of dual t8 bulb with 1 marineglo and 1 powerglo.

sorry for the lousy quality.
here are some pics, enjoy.


























































before shot.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Big male.....


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:

That tunnel on the right is in the perfect place.

Beautiful tanz btw. Thanks for sharing - look forward to future updates.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks razzo,
i like all of your tank as well.
specially the 125 inwall in your old place that you did, or your friend did.
im gonna get more bigger rocks for the left side.
right side is pretty much done i think.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

mel_cp6 said:


> thanks razzo,
> i like all of your tank as well.
> specially the 125 inwall in your old place that you did, or your friend did.
> im gonna get more bigger rocks for the left side.
> right side is pretty much done i think.


Yes, I'd say the right is done. It provides a place for the females to outdodge the male when he is being agressive. It is functional and Feng Shui (to barrow a term from my wife's HGTV shows  ).

Russ


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats a big front....how big if u dont mind me asking?....and what size tank is that ....that huge front makes it look smaller than it is....love the tank nice pics =D>


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the big one is between 8-9" and the tank is 6ft 125gallon.

if i ever buy another house, i will make sure it can house an 8ft tank, at least.
125 still a bit small for these fish.

thanks for the comment. still working on the tank.
as you can see from the before shot, it was chaotic in there.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes i love the change.....lets the fish be the main focus of the tank and they are stunning....whats the F/M ratio?


----------



## no_doubt_kit (Apr 2, 2009)

successful re-aquascape.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, love the result.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice job on the aquascaping! Your fish look great as well.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

I must say there is nothing lousy about the quality of the pics. They may not be the highest Megapixel's but the lighting is great, especially the close up of the big male near the top!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys.
i havent done much since the last updates.
im trying to redesign a wet/dry filter with a refugium.
im also thinking of making a diy background but really hesitant 
because it will reduce the floor space to around 68x14". 
the tank is already small as it is (cant believe i said that, i use to think 70gl was big)
and not ready for get rid of males just yet.

what do you guys think? should i just leave it alone or make a background for it?


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Personally I haven't done a background for the same reason. I think if you have a very deep tank that goes way back to put a background in great, but otherwise your fronts will thank you for leaving them with more space. IMHO :wink:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the link bachelor.
if i at least had a 180 i would be all over a diy bg.
but for the time being i have to settle without it.

i will be adding a bit more rocks to it and will have to 
wait till i have a bigger house to accomodate a bigger tank.
hoping for a 240-400 gallon tank.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Nice male.
I had one like that.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

You're welcome.

that's pretty much how I feel about diy backgrounds. If I had a deeper tank I would consider it. Or if I had a smaller species of fish. Of course if you had mad skills you could make an ultra thin one that still looked great. If anyone has skills that angry, please share and we will watch opcorn:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

here's few more pics of the mpimbwes.
planning to get some big rocks to fill up the left side of the tank this weekend.


























will post more pics once renovation is done.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

:drooling: OMG that tank and fish are awesome! I think you have achieved what I want to do in the future. Man those fronts are beautiful.. I would be very proud of that tank if i was you. I hope u dont mind but i put the 5th pic down as my wallpaper for my computer.. GREAT job!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> OMG that tank and fish are awesome! I think you have achieved what I want to do in the future. Man those fronts are beautiful.. I would be very proud of that tank if i was you. I hope u dont mind but i put the 5th pic down as my wallpaper for my computer.. GREAT job!!


thank you, and of course i dont mind you using the pic.
as a matter of fact, i am using somebody elses pic of a moba as my wall paper.

this is the money shot right here.
absolutely beautiful fish.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

That is a nice Moba, though I say it's a toss up between that Mpimbwe and Moba.

Great pics, Great Alpha, Great tank!

I will have to show you my Mikula Alpha when his trailers come in, and My mpimbwe Alpha when I get him out of the stock tank! :thumb:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, these mpimbwes are awesome.
they're far better than my 1st burundis.
these guys are very active and they eat out of my hands.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Man I can see some real cash flow problems comming on REALLY quick for me!!.. Man I want some of those guys bad!


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

BoostedX said:


> Man I can see some real cash flow problems comming on REALLY quick for me!!.. Man I want some of those guys bad!


 You know I just had a Mpimbwe spawn, if I get enough some might be available in about 6 weeks. They are pretty easy to ship when they are young, and will grow to about 5 inches in the first year.

Just throwin that out there, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

congrats on the spawn bachelor.
thats the bonus with the cyphos, they can support 
themselves rather well, even make some profit once they start
spawning. cant wait for mine to spawn. however, most of them are juvies.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Mel,

I suspect she is now holding much less, but hey if I even get one, I will be happy. And hey if I get zero, at least I had a spawn! So hopefully it's just the beginning! I am running a pretty good ratio with 2 large males (1 9inch and 1 7 inch), 5 large females (all over 5 inches), and 1 small male (5 inches). They are all wild caught, so I suspect some of the females know what they are doing :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i love the mpimbwe location idk why but any way great fronts they are looking great


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

By lazydaze at 2009-09-29


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice! 
he looks awesome bachelor.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, there are actually two big males in this tank. Luckily this one is just big enough to be able to be the clear Alpha, so there is no real violence :thumb: Both are very quick to come eat from my hand. My wife especially likes them.


----------

